# peter zombie tail



## litel black cat (Nov 29, 2010)

we decided last year we wanted to do an easter bunny. i just finished him 2 weeks ago


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

LMAO! That is awesome!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*shivers* that really creepy


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Neat. My favorite shot is the first one... not quite as disturbing as the other two.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If that bunny were in my yard, I don't believe our dog would chase it

Was this part of a costume?


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

That is awesome!!! Hahahah


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Looks great! And be sure to save him for when you decide to do a twisted Alice in Wonderland theme.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WICKED!!! I love it!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

That's disturbing. Seeing that thing in the dark would make me go #2 in my pants.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I like it! And I especially like the fur. How did you get it twisted like that? Starch??


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I have 2 hunting beagles that I don't they would stand a chance against those bunnies!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a creepy looking bunny.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! That is too cool!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

creepy wonder what kind of easter candy he has in his basket?


----------



## litel black cat (Nov 29, 2010)

yes it will have a costume to go with it- that's one thing i'm not very good at lol the fur i used was cotton quilting batting and i used hair spray to achieve that effect. i had a surplus of batting and no budget.


----------

